
Google "Recipe View" Search Disappointing and Dangerous - riffer
http://www.searchenginecaffe.com/2011/02/google-recipe-view-search-disappointing.html
======
mithaler
> The biggest feature the interface adds is the ability to restrict the
> results by whether or not a recipe contains a particular ingredient. I don't
> think that this is very interesting or useful. Did anyone who really cooks
> use this?

This is, in fact, exactly the way I cook: "I want to make something with
couscous and feta cheese", or "I want to make something with pasta and
chicken". I find this search extremely useful, since it's the sort of search
I've never felt was adequately implemented on other recipe search sites I've
tried.

~~~
zdw
Agreed - ideally, in the "kitchen of the future":

1\. You'd go online, find a recepie for the upcoming meals you'd want to make.

2\. Your network connected fridge and pantry would take inventory of what you
have, and automatically make a grocery list, or contact somewhere to have the
raw ingredients delivered. Also, it could let you know when things need to be
used by, are expired/etc.

3\. Based on the above, generate a description of caloric intake, etc.

The hardware/software integration to make this happen would take a lot of
work...

